# Small umbilical hernia in pug puppy



## jody05 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

Picking up my first pug puppy on Saturday but the breeder has just told us he has a small umbilical hernia. 

Is this anything to be worried about as I am slightly worried and anxious now.

Any info would be great!

Thank You

Jody


----------



## ch4r1ie (Feb 14, 2013)

Haven't had any personal experience with umbilical hernias, but I had a quick look and found this thread for you which you might find interesting:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/2928-umbilical-hernia.html


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If the hernia is very tiny...it may close up over coming months. If not it will need surgical repair when pup is neutered.

If I were selling a puppy with UH I would either reduce price or agree in Contract to contribute to surgical repair cost at appropriate time for surgery (agreeing details with new owner prior to the puppy leaving).

I trust the breeder has had the hernia checked by Vet and gained his professional opinion.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jody05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Picking up my first pug puppy on Saturday but the breeder has just told us he has a small umbilical hernia.
> 
> ...


If the hernia is very tiny sometimes they can close up on their own, if they dont then usually they are repaired at the same time as they are spayed or neutered but this also depends on how small they are and if they are not going to cause any problems, for bad ones that are a risk then they would likely need to be done sooner.

Either way if they dont close naturally then likely they will need surgical repair further down the line in some form, either as an op on their own or additional cost to the normal spay/neuter op. As am umbilical hernia is classed as a pre existing condition even if you do take out insurance the insurance wont likely pay out at all.

If you are not going to breed then it shouldnt cause any problems it will either close or if not you will need to get it repaired though. If I was in your position I would want a written vet report as to the seriousness of the hernia, and also get a 2nd opinion from my own vet. I would also want a reduction on the price of the pup to allow for the cost of a henia repair, both as extra surgery at the time of being spayed or neutered which will reduce the costs, or as an individual op just to repair it. Your own vet should be able to give you a quote in both instances for the surgery.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes.....SDH makes a very valid point about the insurance situation with the UH being a pre existing condition.

You need to clarify all points with the breeder and make sure all details are included in the Puppy Contract BEFORE you collect the puppy.

Good luck.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just to make you aware that this could be an issue further down the line if the hernia remains:










Thats my dogs umbilical hernia that never caused him a problem until he was nearly 7 years old. He had to have it removed as it was ulcerated and necrotic. And no, the insurance company didnt pay out as it was a pre-existing condition.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeeeez Leanne...that looks so sore. I would always opt for surgery at neuter/spay time....


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Vet said it was nothing to worry about when he was little, and nobody suggested having it removed when neutered so I left it. We live and learn though and I wouldnt leave it now.


----------



## jody05 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your comments/advice. When he has his injections, he is going to have a full health check so we will find more out then!

Thanks again,

Jody


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jody05 said:


> Thanks everyone for all your comments/advice. When he has his injections, he is going to have a full health check so we will find more out then!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jody


Will that be by you, after you have brought him home?

If so, you'll have lost the chance to have details put in the Puppy Contract with regard to the Breeder covering cost of surgery - should it be required?

Perhaps the Breeder lowered the cost of the puppy to account for the hernia and any possible costs regarding repair in the future?


----------

